# Wrath Returns



## Gregzs (Dec 27, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Imosted (Dec 27, 2011)

He reminds me of the BB's from 70's and 80's with no big gut. he has a great body.


----------



## Jrluz14 (Dec 27, 2011)

Very happy to see this, thanks for the post. Good vid.


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 27, 2011)

Frank was the first bodybuilder I ever saw. I remember I had just started training, and picked up some Animal Pump for the store. It had that little mini-DVD in there or Frank training arms. My eyes were bugging out of my head lol. His vascularity is insane.

Kick ass guy. I wish him the best.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 27, 2011)

That's the kind of gym I'm talking about. Good to see him back and SFW!


----------



## Curt James (Dec 27, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> Frank was the first bodybuilder I ever saw. I remember I had just started training, and picked up some Animal Pump for the store. *It had that little mini-DVD in there or Frank training arms.* My eyes were bugging out of my head lol. His vascularity is insane.
> 
> Kick ass guy. I wish him the best.



Have one of those around here somewhere. Thought there was a chest DVD too.

*Edit:* Found the arms vid on YouTube.






YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Dec 27, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Dec 27, 2011)

*Frank McGrath, 2011 IFBB Toronto Pro Supershow, 4th place* (show mentioned in the OP's video)


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 28, 2011)

djlance said:


> That's the kind of gym I'm talking about. Good to see him back and SFW!


 
There are 2 great gyms in that video. The first is World Gym in Dunellen, NJ, where he trains arms. The one he trains back at is Mans World Gym in Trenton.


----------



## menace (Dec 29, 2011)

one of my favorite bodybuilders, love the hardcore mentality. got to meet him at the Arnold expo and watch him train at the Animal ABC. guys no joke


----------



## Curt James (Dec 29, 2011)

Picked up the January 2012 issue of Flex with a cover and an article on McGrath.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 29, 2011)

Dude has freaking hoses running along his arms. Glad to see he is back.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 8, 2013)

Backing It Up


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 3, 2014)

The Animal Underground: Frank "Wrath" McGrath, February 2014


----------



## MakkawyMo (Mar 16, 2014)

Best forearms after Lee priest imho! Good vid thanks.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 30, 2017)

Old School Delts With Frank "Wrath" McGrath 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GwPPGqI1_Y8


----------



## Gregzs (May 7, 2017)

FRANK MCGRATH SMASHING BACK, THE TIME I MET ARNOLD


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 22, 2017)

Frank McGrath's Leg Day at Powerhouse Gym in Staten Island, NY 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BamLFLtzfk0


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 10, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-TdVdYerDPk


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 11, 2017)

Frank "Wrath" McGrath Obliterates Legs at Apollon

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbomF8IRR5c


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 9, 2017)

Decimating Back with Frank "Wrath" McGrath & Roman "Rex" Fritz

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-lPpXTzAMw


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 29, 2018)

Frank "WRATH" McGrath: ICONIC FAREWELL

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=haXMuMSKTxw


----------

